# Must see picture for Aggies



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

2cool


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

three months away from kick-off at Clemson.....


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

WHOOP!

Pablo '87


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

I believe I have that picture in the form of a poster. That was the "missing man" fly over at the Aggie/Longhorn game the year of the bonfire disaster. That was certainly a sad time for the Aggie family. It was interesting that the tickets for that game, which were printed long before the bonfire accident, had a picture of the Bonfire on it that year. Of course I hated the fact that "we" lost that game but I think the Aggie family needed it more than we did so I didn't grieve too hard, .........but I never like loosing to the Ags. Unfortunately for us on that day Major Applewhite was sick and Chris Simms started. Chris was good but he wasn't my favorite quarterback out of those two. It was a pretty good game all in all. I have a football signed by the whole Aggie team from that season including the Coaches if anyone is interested in it. I bought it at a benefit auction. Must not have been any Aggies there. Can you see me in the stands? I'm the guy in the nose bleed section of the end zone with the burnt orange shirt on. By the way.......I don't feel good about sitting on concrete that moves! Makes me very nervous. 

Remember what I always say about fishing and football in Texas......if you can't "Hook Em" then do the next best thing........."Gig Em".


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*TexasFlyfisher*

I believe you are correct about the date the photo was taken and obviously its a missing man formation being flown.

I was on a Thanksgiving cruise with the family in Cozumel. I watched the game at the only sportsbar in Cozumel while they were off on a submarine. I just could not miss it after the bonfire trajedy. The halftime show brought tears to my eyes and I thought the texas band performed a classy tribute. I believe you are right in that the Ag's definitely needed that win more than the horns. I see you're livin in two dimensional heaven--Wimberley and POC. We'll have to connect in POC for some sight castin sometime. How often do you get down? PM me


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

WHOOP! That's where I crammed 4 years of college into 6 LOL! Cool Photo!

Kyle Taubert '92


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

"Photoshop at it's finest". Pretty cool though!


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Two Thumbs Up!!!!

Mark '90


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Shweet!

'90


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I got teary eyed, the hair on the back of my neck stood up and I got goose bumps when they flew over. "From the outside in you can't understand it-From the inside out you can't explain it-The Aggie Family

Casey '99


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Whoop!

'94


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

sterlingcaster said:


> I got teary eyed, the hair on the back of my neck stood up and I got goose bumps when they flew over. "From the outside in you can't understand it-From the inside out you can't explain it-The Aggie Family
> 
> Casey '99


"You may laugh at us Aggies because we're different. We laugh at you because you are all the same"


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

I remember that day very well.....and the flyover went the other direction. But a cool pic nonetheless....

tb '94


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

t baker is right fly over went the other way but it is still a very cool --gigem


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

thats pretty cool


----------

